# Brand information



## M.Baigent (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi all, I'm matt and I am new to the forum, I am quite a watch fanatic just without the financial backing to actually afford what I like. My father has just one across my grand fathers pocketwatch and I am trying to get some info on the brand. On the face it says 'A.S & Co' and 'Lever' beneath that.

I have done my own research and can only really find A.Schild who made movements for Eterna. But whether it's related or not I could not say. It's a mechanical movement, Swiss made, 10 jewels. It was asseyed in london, 1919-1920 and is 925 sterling silver.

if anyone has any slight knowledge about it, it'd be fantastic.

thank you,

Matt


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Hi Matt and welcome to the forum, a picture or two would be very helpful in further investigation of your quest, and I'm sure members with more knowledge about pocket watches will be able to help.. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Baigent (Sep 23, 2018)

brummie1875 said:


> Hi Matt and welcome to the forum, a picture or two would be very helpful in further investigation of your quest, and I'm sure members with more knowledge about pocket watches will be able to help.. :thumbsup:


 Ok, let me get them uploaded and on here.



http://imgur.com/OG8ul9g




http://imgur.com/wQfA0hc




http://imgur.com/y8dRa13




http://imgur.com/FdXKCgn


not sure how else to upload the photos. I have never been very good on forums. Haha


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

I would think those pictures will help the more knowledgeable pocket watch enthusiasts give some clues as to the history of the watch.

Hope information comes your way soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

A quick look due to the time gave me a similar set of hallmarks except for the date letter ( the one shown is for 1925).

Untitled by Paul, on Flickr

And yours, where you can definitely see it's a G.S. stamped at the top.

y8dRa13 by Paul, on Flickr

G.S. George Stockwell for Stockwell & Co Ltd, an importer active as foreign and general shipping agent in London, Birmingham and Manchester and other British and foreign towns?

Will have another look when I get a moment, as the "A.S & Co" remains unanswered.


----------



## M.Baigent (Sep 23, 2018)

brummie1875 said:


> A quick look due to the time gave me a similar set of hallmarks except for the date letter ( the one shown is for 1925).
> 
> Untitled by Paul, on Flickr
> 
> ...


 That is amazing thank you. Regarding the stamps, I assume the 5 digit number is a serial number of sorts but what would the "J" be?

do you think a.schild is possible?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Plenty of information available on George Stockwell and his buissiness., but struggling with the A.S & Co still. :thumbdown:

http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/sponsorsmarks.php#GS


----------



## M.Baigent (Sep 23, 2018)

brummie1875 said:


> Plenty of information available on George Stockwell and his buissiness., but struggling with the A.S & Co still. :thumbdown:
> 
> http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/sponsorsmarks.php#GS


 Yea, that's where I found all of the information that I managed to get so far. Like yourself, its the brand that I am struggling with.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

It bears an import stamp, So I would think A.S & Co was just the local purveyor.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

M.Baigent said:


> Yea, that's where I found all of the information that I managed to get so far. Like yourself, its the brand that I am struggling with.


 AS @hartley353 says A.S. & Co were probably a local purveyor / jeweller, it was quite common back then, I have a pocket watch with a Middlesbrough jeweller's name on for example.

I don't think it is A.Schild as they were A.Schild S.A. not & Co


----------



## M.Baigent (Sep 23, 2018)

JoT said:


> AS @hartley353 says A.S. & Co were probably a local purveyor / jeweller, it was quite common back then, I have a pocket watch with a Middlesbrough jeweller's name on for example.
> 
> I don't think it is A.Schild as they were A.Schild S.A. not & Co


 Oh really. Ok then.

yes, I did see that it was S.A rather than Co. but it was the closest I had been.

So when you say a local purveyor, do you mean, like if it were now, it would say goldsmiths or watches or Switzerland rather than the actually manufacturer?


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes that's the case. There were many thousands printing there name on the dial.just advertisements, and the hope that you would have it serviced or repaired with them.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

M.Baigent said:


> Oh really. Ok then.
> 
> yes, I did see that it was S.A rather than Co. but it was the closest I had been.
> 
> So when you say a local purveyor, do you mean, like if it were now, it would say goldsmiths or watches or Switzerland rather than the actually manufacturer?


 Yes such as this one I own with a Middlesbrough jeweller's name printed on the dial, movement and case are Swiss


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

M.Baigent said:


> Oh really. Ok then.
> 
> yes, I did see that it was S.A rather than Co. but it was the closest I had been.
> 
> So when you say a local purveyor, do you mean, like if it were now, it would say goldsmiths or watches or Switzerland rather than the actually manufacturer?


 This has been a common practice for well over 200 years, this is why I also recommend researching movements rather than just the name on the dial.

With time, diligence & patience there are still bargains to be had.

Here's a couple of my examples...

1960's GARRARD stopwatch with RACINE/GALLET movement.



















Late 1930's RECORD, retailed by Rowe & Co Ltd, the luxury department store in Rangoon, Burma.





































1955 PAUL BUHRE retailed by GARRARD.



















:thumbsup:


----------



## M.Baigent (Sep 23, 2018)

Karrusel said:


> This has been a common practice for well over 200 years, this is why I also recommend researching movements rather than just the name on the dial.
> 
> With time, diligence & patience there are still bargains to be had.
> 
> ...


 That RECORD watch is beautiful.

how would I go about finding info about the movement when there isn't much branding on it at all.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

M.Baigent said:


> That RECORD watch is beautiful.
> 
> how would I go about finding info about the movement when there isn't much branding on it at all.


 Have a look on the base plate and see if there are any marks which might give you a clue other than that a trawl through this database, although even here has anonymous movements they havent been able to identify http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&2&2uswk


----------

